# ALSA - missing the sound module

## ZagiFlyer

I have a Dell Latitude CPXj 650, which uses the Maestro3 sound hardware. I have compliled the kernel with sound support as a module (and in other attempts as part of the kernel) with no cards selected (and with and without oss in various attempts). I've emerged all the ALSA drivers and software per the Desktop Guide and the ALSA announcement. Also, I've tried with and without 'oss' in my USE var.

The trouble is that there is no snd_maestro3 module - it is just not there ('find / -name "snd_maestro*" -print' yields nothing, as well as manual searches under /lib/modules).  :Shocked: 

I've searched the forums and Google. I know the chipset is supported by ALSA, but I am not finding the module.

Any ideas  :Question: 

[/url]

----------

## _lucky_

try snd-maestro3

----------

## ZagiFlyer

First of all, thanks for the quick reply - one of the things that's cool about Gentoo is the activity in the forums. 

I guess I left a few things out of my original post - notably that I tried snd-maestro3 as well. Sorry for the omission.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ziwo

ZagiFlyer: Be sure that 

```

emerge alsa-driver

```

was your last action, because an

```

make clean or make modules_install (due the kernel baking)

```

will remove  the external modules (like the alsa-sound driver). Keep in mind to emerge it everytime you changed the kernel configuration.

To install alsa see the 'Desktop guide' or search (always the first action!) the forum.

(and check your find-syntax    :Wink:  )

ziWo

----------

## pnJunction

After compiling alsa-drivers, look under "/lib/modules/kernel 2.4.xxx/kernel/drivers/sound" and see what modules alsa has compiled.  This should help you figure out the name and stuff.  

If you don't find anything in the above location, ignore the last folder "sound" and look for anything alsa related.  The reason I am saying this is because I am not sure about the exact location anymore.

----------

## flater

After kernel compiling, do you mount the boot partition on /boot ? If not, your kernel will not be overwritten and the new kernel will not be used. I see this mistake in a lot of topics so ...

----------

